

MS Internet Explorer v10 has usability suckage - cl8ton

Just spent 30min on phone explaining to G&#x27;Ma how to enable Javascript on her new computer...<p>30 god dam minutes is enough...
======
benologist
How did JavaScript get disabled? And what makes you think the problem was IE
vs your or your grandma's unfamiliarity with IE?

~~~
jzs
I would mean it's never the users fault. In most cases it's poor design. Poor
interfaces.

I'm not an apple fanboy but apple has clearly done something right in that
ballpark.

If the user can't figure out how to use your software it's back to the drawing
board and come up with a solution that the user understands.

On the same time it's a battle on which users you want to please the most. In
the ideal world you have an interface that don't get in the way of either
first time users or power users. But that is a pretty tough nut to crack.

Most non technical users has no clue what javascript is so asking them to turn
on something they don't know what is in an unfamiliar environment is an uphill
battle. Especially if it's hidden in some options in an options window full of
tabs that has funny names for a first timer.

~~~
benologist
All interfaces are poor to people who don't know anything about the computer
in front of them! The other day I pointed out to the mother of my daughter she
can actually type in the address bar instead of googling every domain lol.

------
frozenport
Also your G'Ma has usability suckage. Also old people and computers don't mix
bra and you should probably call your G'Ma more often.

